# May 17th, Hill Country CCA Meeting with guest speaker Captain Joey Farah



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Who's ready to go out and chase that trout or redfish of a lifetime in Upper Laguna Madre, Baffin Bay or the Land Cut? Our speaker for the May 17th meeting, Captain Joey Farah, has the knowledge and experience to get it done and he is looking forward to sharing it with our members! Captain Farah has been a licensed, full time fishing guide in his home waters for over 20 years, with a rich upbringing living on the water in Corpus Christi all his life. He has also been an outdoor writer for at least seven magazine and newspapers for over 18 years, helping anglers improve their skills and understanding of coastal angling. Captain Farah will be speaking in a two part seminar, breaking down successful strategies and techniques for using artificial lures, as well as instructive tips on fishing with live bait. He will be open to any questions and will have a wide variety of tackle options and rigging variations for the crowd to have some hands on instruction. Captain Farah is well known as a "teaching guide" and has written many articles geared toward the younger fisherkids who are the future conservationists, so we hope to see a bunch of young faces in the crowd. The chapter will be selling raffle tickets throughout the evening and one lucky winner and their guest will win a guided fishing trip with him in his home waters out of Corpus Christi. As always we'll have several vendors set up for the meeting with special pricing for our guests. Creative Eyewear with their complete line of Costa Del Mar and Maui Jim Sun Glasses. The Rust Game Place will be set up once again and is sure to be a big hit with their line of dry sausage and jerky. Stinky Pants Fishing Products will be on hand with their full line up of products as well. Their motto being "The Toughest Stringers on the Market," given the materials and workmanship, it's hard to argue with that. Last but not least, one of own board members will have a table set up with two great products for sale. Twisted Customs sells custom kill switch's in any color to match your boat, custom lanyards for remotes, line cutters, boga floats, key chains, over the shoulder wade boxes, and just about anything else you could think of. Michael Laskowski, Jr. is also a Pro Staff member for Laguna Custom Rods and will have a selection of rods for sale and can take your order for that one of kind custom rod. All of our vendors have generously donated door prizes, so you stand a great chance to take home an awesome prize while learning how to become a better angler.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Tomorrow night is the night, please join us at the Elks Lodge in New Braunfels. Doors open at 6 and the presentation will start at 7, plenty of cold beverages and food will be available.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang, sorry I missed this event. I need to check out this forum more often. 

IHS, are you fishing the interchapter tournament?


----------

